# Free Quilt Pattern from Walmart



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I really liked the looks of the feature quilt at Walmart. It is called Star Twists Green
Heidi


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is a nice pattern! It would be easy to change the colors and still get a beautiful quilt.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was thinking brights and black, lol 
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it. Brights and black definitely. How did you get a free pattern from Walmart? I'd love to have this pattern.
Edited to add: Nevermind. I found the pattern on-line along with 9 of her sisters at the AE Nathan website. http://www.aenathan.com/shop/search/?keywords=quilt+of+the+month Nice find - thank you!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks quite easy, and very pretty! Was it one of their freebies tablets they hang up on hooks? I'll have to check my WalMart. I'm very glad they brought back the fabric department!


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Would be great if our Walmart would get a fabric department. The store has been there 3 years and was built without one. They seem to have no desire to add one, unlike many of their other stores


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I want to know how you found a free pattern from Walmart, too.

Is this an online pattern or in a store?

And I agree it would be great for the black and brights many of us really like.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I want to know how you found a free pattern from Walmart, too.
> 
> Is this an online pattern or in a store?
> 
> And I agree it would be great for the black and brights many of us really like.


See my post above for the link. AE Nathan Co. produces the patterns for Walmart. You have to have an account to buy fabric, but the patterns can be downloaded for free.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Walmart features something similiar to a block of the month from Joanns. They have the feature fabric on an end cap then the pattern hanging with it. The patterns usually go pretty quick! Belfrybat, thanks for finding the link ;-) I can copy and mail pattern to anyone that cannot find or print one.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been thinking all day about this pattern. I bought some fabric at walmart, that I thought Cherokee might like, I'm not a red person. I've been thinking this fabric might work for this pattern. I know I would want the bottom fabric for where the tan is, but not sure how I should lay out the rest. Maybe the paisley for the center square then do the bugs for the rest? Or one of the bugs for the center? I'm going to have to play around with it and see if the bugs are too big or spaced out. I'm not sure about fussy cutting them to make them work for this. Feel free to share suggestions. 
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the top fabric (and I"m not a red person either). Perhaps fussy cut the bumblebees for the center block - the one in brown on the pattern? That way you shouldn't lose too much fabric. I hate to fussy cut and lose a bunch of fabric, but the bumblebees are close enough together you might not lose any.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I should go buy a 1/4 yard of each and try it. This way if it doesnt work I'm not wasting the little bits I do have. I'm a little worried about the fabric patterns being to big for the dark blue, light blue and green strips. Hmmmm
Heidi


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

oooh, I like that pattern! I printed it out and I think that will have to be one of my projects this new year. thanks for sharing!


----------

